# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Slijmbeursontsteking (schoudergewricht)

## gast

Hallo,
Ik heb slijmbeursontsteking met daarbij botaangroei in 
mijn schouder. Binnenkort moet ik daaraan geopereert worden.
Graag reacties hierop, van mensen die ook geopereert 
zijn aan de schouder, hoe is het verloop hiervan geweest en is het weer voor 100% goedgekomen.
Alvast bedankt.

groetjes

----------


## marijke

mijn man is hieraan vorige weeek maandag geopereerd dat noemen ze... plastiek.omg pees vrijgemaakt (schoongemaakt) en een stukje van bot afgehaald.de operatie was goed gelukt zei de arts alleen heeft hij een vreselijke pijn. je kan het beter even weten dan valt het niet zo tegen. mijn man zou het nooit meer laten doen.,zegt hij en nu nog veel pijn en kan bijna niets met de arm. gaat wel naar therapie ,er was ons door de arts verteld 3 maanden revalidatie maar de therapeut zegt dat hij dan wel zijn arm kan gebruiken inderdaad maar pas na 1 jaar weer het oude.
sterkte en succes.voor meer informatie mail ons maar.

----------

